# Advice Please GP won't do tests or referral of any type



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,

I wonder if any lovely ladies on here who are further down the journey of TTC number 2 can help me with some advice?

I have PCOS and don't generally ovulate.  Just been to the GP today and he has totally refused to do any test to confirm ovulation or any private or NHS referral.  DH is quite keen to get follicle tracking to see what is happening with my ovaries.

I am very healthy and I have no weight to lose or anything like that.

GP says come back in another nine months and then you might need a lap and dye again etc. etc.

The thought of waiting nearly a year only to maybe find I haven't been ovulating at all is just mega depressing.

I don't know whether I should ring the consultants secretary and see if they would consider the follicle tracking or at least bloods privately without a referral, after all they have my records from previous tx.  The thing is I am getting so many knock backs for one thing or another just now I'm not sure I can face any more.

Any advice or has anyone had different experiences?

Thanks
Jenny


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi JennyW

Sorry to hear about your pain in the   . We had the same problem with no 2 and referrals despite this GP being the same one who referred us before. She said we had to try a year (I pointed out we didnt as I was at that point 35 and guidelines state at 35 a woman should be referred after trying for 6 months) but she wouldnt budge.

In the end we spoke to the cons privately who has done a few tests for us without paying to see him as he is aware of our situation.

Not much help but you might have to really push to get past the gatekeeping approach our GP's like to operate sometimes!!

xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Shrimper   

I am also 35 now so don't want to leave it too long.

I think maybe your right maybe if I go along again he will do something.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Jenny

Have you had any luck with the GP yet?

xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Shrimper - thanks for asking    no I haven't done anything about it yet, in fact I haven't even told DH what happened and he has a lot going on so has forgotten.  Also just being hopeful that we might have a miracle somehow but I guess when the fertility monitor doesn't show any ovulation again this month that will probably prompt me into action   


I don't think my consultant will allow self refer but there is another private clinic nearby that we could go to.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Totally in the same boat as you with hoping for a miracle!! I sometimes wonder if I am on cloud cuckoo land   

I hope you get chance to speak to DH and that whatever he has going on is soon resolved   

Good lcuk with the GP!!

xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope things work out for you soon       


Good job I am working cause I think if I was still off all the people I know who are now having their second would be really upsetting.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Jenny - I totally get where you are at re the second ones. Loads of friends who all gad their LO's at the same time are on seconds, some even thirds!!

i am happy for them but sometimes stil have that ''why not me...''

xx


----------

